# Rolling Shrugs



## bry1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

I was in the gym last night and watched a bloke doing like shrugs but rolling his shoulders at the same time. I've always thought this to be the wrong way of doing shrugs anybody care to shed some light on this?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Its wrong , just pull straight up and squeeze


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Its quite a complex exercise, straight up........straight down....


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ｉｓｅｅ　ｐｅｏｐｌｅ　ｄｏｉｎｇ　ｔｈｅ　ｒｏｌｌｉｎｇ　ｏｎｅｓ，　ｕｓｕａｌｌｙ　ｌｉｔｔｌｅ　ｐｅｎｃｉｌ　ｎｅｃｋｓ．


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

can remember when i first started lifting weights i used to do rolling shrugs on a cable machine.......

:lol: :lol:


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

rolling srugs can badly damage conective tissue and fcuk ur traning up later in life you hit the upper traps just as hard with an up down movment practically eveyone at my gym rolles its so anoying big guys with big traps therefore a lot of weight but who am i to tell a semi pro gezzer he's traning wrong i just leave them to it infact they look at me daft when im doing them properly lol silly c*nts


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

anaboliclove said:


> rolling srugs can badly damage conective tissue and fcuk ur traning up later in life you hit the upper traps just as hard with an up down movment practically eveyone at my gym rolles its so anoying big guys with big traps therefore a lot of weight but who am i to tell a semi pro gezzer he's traning wrong i just leave them to it infact they look at me daft when im doing them properly lol silly c*nts


Working for you mate  , if anything I would say back of a little doing traps.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

up and back with dumbells, targets the lower traps too.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't work my traps anyway, did do shrugs for a bit but didn't really feel the benefit.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

In my opinion any movement other than up and down with the type of weight you would shrug with will damage your neck/trap area.....

Target lower trap muscles by doing behind the back BB shrugs much safer than moving the DB backwards...


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> In my opinion any movement other than up and down with the type of weight you would shrug with will damage your neck/trap area.....
> 
> Target lower trap muscles by doing behind the back BB shrugs much safer than moving the DB backwards...


Tried doing them on the smith machine but it felt wrong, might give em a go on the rack.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i used to do them bt had to stop all trap exercises due to constant tension in my left trap that was causing migraines, i have had this sorted now so have just this last week started to shrug again, i do mine in a power rack from a dead stop for each rep


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

I seem to get more of a hit on the traps doing heavy deads than shrugs.


----------



## ajb316 (Jun 16, 2010)

Read this thread earlier about 15mins before my shoulders & trap workout in wich BB shrugs were on the menu.

Now if I'm honest my tecnique for shrugs is usually with a rolling motion. However tried a strict straight up and down technique and really noticed less stress on my neck and more workign on my lats.

Also managed a heavier weight. I also do seated DB shrugs for lats and find them really effective especially directly after standing BB shrugs


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> In my opinion any movement other than up and down with the type of weight you would shrug with will damage your neck/trap area.....
> 
> Target lower trap muscles by doing behind the back BB shrugs much safer than moving the DB backwards...


spot on reply pscarb

just how i do them


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

paddyrr3 said:


> I seem to get more of a hit on the traps doing heavy deads than shrugs.


Same, traps have actually started growing now I dont do shrugs


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

At my gym we have like a frame with hammer grip handles on it and olympic bar ends for plates to go on there may be a name for this peice of apperaitus but fcuk knows its an ace bit of kit maybe too good as my traps are a lil over powering on my phisique lol


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Something like that Anabolic?


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

No its a bit more basic than that thats a cool bit of kit that though the one we have you actually lift of the ground all of it it prob weighs around 20-25 kg's i'll take a pic and upload it next time i train the only way to describe it is its like a low down zimmer frame that you stand in with plate bar ends on either side


----------

